
If Programming Languages Were Running Shoes - tygertec
https://medium.com/@tygertec/if-programming-languages-were-running-shoes-2ec50fc7f8a1
======
tygertec
Alternate link, for the huddled, Mediumless masses:
[https://www.tygertec.com/programming-languages-running-
shoes...](https://www.tygertec.com/programming-languages-running-shoes/)

------
8jef
PHP: a pair of worn out Crocs. HTML CSS: a pair of unmatched flip flops

